
Chinese Social Network Renren Prices $743M IPO AT $14 Per Share - acrum
http://techcrunch.com/2011/05/04/chinese-social-network-renren-prices-743m-ipo-at-14-per-share-at-high-end-of-range/
======
lotusleaf1987
Bubblicious.

